# plantera (little white worms) - can I add salt ?



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok,

From what i've read, i should add a tablespoon of salt for every 10g of water to get rid of them, question is, can I do this with fish in the tank or will it harm the fish?

thnx.


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

chris79 said:


> Ok,
> 
> From what i've read, i should add a tablespoon of salt for every 10g of water to get rid of them, question is, can I do this with fish in the tank or will it harm the fish?
> 
> ...


Yeah salt actually helps treat alot of things. The fish will be fine as long as theres no additves in the salt.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think you really need salt, i had them and to get rid

of them i just gravel vacc a bit more, and cleaned my filters

in stages to get rid of the left over food particles they were

eating. then i watched my feeding a bit closer, to not

over feed, once you get rid of the food they are eating

they will go away


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

wats so bad about them guys?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> wats so bad about them guys?
> [snapback]1203169[/snapback]​


nothing really, far as i know they are harmless to your fish


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

goldfish will eat them also.
wes


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

should be good at keeping your water better thins they eat nasty stuff


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I had the same problem last year. I don't know the difference between planaria and nematodes but salt did not get rid of them. What did get rid of them for me was daily scrubbings off the glass, thorough gravel vac, and adding a good mechanical filter. I have not had the same problem since.


----------



## mikeenzo007 (Mar 5, 2005)

chris79 said:


> Ok,
> 
> From what i've read, i should add a tablespoon of salt for every 10g of water to get rid of them, question is, can I do this with fish in the tank or will it harm the fish?
> 
> ...


all i did was vacc a few times and they were gone. now i have a @#it load of baby snails growing in my tank


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i had a SHITLOAD of them once, my lone zebra tetra took care of that though


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

mikeenzo007 said:


> chris79 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,
> ...


Get a raphael catfish







If your piranhas are reds it should work fine. I've had my raphael catfish in with my reds since Jan. He'll eat your snails, and depending on the size of the catfish, any other uneaten food.


----------

